# Three Questions About Amano Shrimp



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

First of all will they eat cladophora algae?

Secound will they eat my Java moss?

Three do they get along ok with Red Cherry Shrimp?


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

they don't eat java moss
they are OK with cherries


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

OK good. I guese the conflicting info on java moss were probably just ones that were starving and trying to find anything to eat. That makes sense. 

Now I just have to find some for a good price.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

They do eat Cladophora. But you have to have a lot of them if you have visible Cladophora. It takes 200 Amanos 5 days to completely eat 2" thick Cladophora carpet in a 25 gal. tank. The Clado was gone as if it never existed. But you can't expect 10 shrimp to do the same. With Amanos you are really targeting are the algae BEFORE they become visible. Basically mowing them down 24/7 before they become visible. If they do become visible you need a lot of shrimp to make the algae disappear.

They will turn to eating Java moss or any fine leafed plant if they get hungry. Also some batches eat it even if they are not very hungry. You can never tell. Usually they don't touch it though. 

Combining them with any dwarf shrimp is the best thing to do if you want to have fuller processing of the waste. Amanos produce somewhat coarse waste. The dwarf shrimp process it and produce very fine waste. Snails take care of the rest. 

A few more facts: Amanos can't harm BBA at all. Amanos can't stand temperatures above 78. 80 is pushing it. 84-86 - most of them die.

--Nikolay


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok sounds great the cladophora is just a few strands now. I already removed any more than that.


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

Sulla said:


> First of all will they eat cladophora algae?
> 
> Secound will they eat my Java moss?
> 
> Three do they get along ok with Red Cherry Shrimp?


I won't be surprised if they occasionally attack baby(or weak) cheery shrimps, they are just much stronger/faster than most of the dwarf shrimps...and they eat anything they can grab. They are also strong enough to tear apart unhealthy plants (ex..ones without sufficient light or carbon source).

Definitely one of the best algae eating shrimps though.


----------

